# Dry micronutrient mix



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Just getting my co2 system up and running and I want to start EI dosing but have a question. Everyone says use CSM+B but I havent been able to find it. I did find this other stuff and was wondering if it would work? Its called Plant-Prod chelated micronutrient mix. The label says
Iron (fe) chelated 7%
manganese (mn) chelated 2%
Zinc (zn) chelated 0.4%
Copper (cu) chelated 0.10%
Boron (b) 1.3%
Molybdenum (mo) 0.06%
EDTA 42%
DTPA 13%

Does anyone know if this would be safe to use for micros
Thanks
Roger


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rogerc said:


> Just getting my co2 system up and running and I want to start EI dosing but have a question. Everyone says use CSM+B but I havent been able to find it. I did find this other stuff and was wondering if it would work? Its called Plant-Prod chelated micronutrient mix. The label says
> Iron (fe) chelated 7%
> manganese (mn) chelated 2%
> Zinc (zn) chelated 0.4%
> ...


It should be fine.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I will give it a try
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Where did you get it? Looking for dry frets personally.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Many hydroponics stores carry such a trace mix.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

default said:


> Where did you get it? Looking for dry frets personally.


Second nature on royal windsor in Mississauga

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

default said:


> Where did you get it? Looking for dry frets personally.


since u r in scarboro. this is closer to u

Hydrotech
2434 Kingston Road
Toronto, Ontario
Canada, M1N 1V2
Tues-Fri 10am - 6pm,
Sat 12pm - 5pm.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

This may be a silly question, but in regards to a shrimp inhabited tank, would the 10% copper still be safe to use? thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Egonsgirl said:


> This may be a silly question, but in regards to a shrimp inhabited tank, would the 10% copper still be safe to use? thanks


Note that the copper content of the mix is only 0.10%, not 10%.

In any case, I have used it following the EI dosing regimen with no problems. Many others (including Tom Barr) have as well.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

I dose mine half strength with shrimps in it.


----------

